# Thieving kids...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Came back from collecting my 2 daughters to find some snotty nosed little bastard removing my dust caps...

He saw me and ran... but I got the little cunt! By his fucking neck against the wall. Eyes bulging he tried to aplogise, but all I said to him in a whisper, with my nose pressed against his, was "What the fuck do you you think you were doing? If you EVER touch my car again, I will rip your fucking head off and shit down your fucking neck. DO YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND ME, YOU LITTLE TWAT"

Crying his eyes out, he said yes... and you know what? I believed him :


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Little git!!

Can't say I would have held back either [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Careful Mate - look what happened to Rita in Corrie :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

> Came back from collecting my 2 daughters to find some snotty nosed little bastard removing my dust caps...
> 
> He saw me and ran... but I got the little cunt! By his fucking neck against the wall. Eyes bulging he tried to aplogise, but all I said to him in a whisper, with my nose pressed against his, was "What the fuck do you you think you were doing? If you EVER touch my car again, I will rip your fucking head off and shit down your fucking neck. DO YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND ME, YOU LITTLE TWAT"
> 
> Crying his eyes out, he said yes... and you know what? I believed him :


 

Hope you're right. :-/ You scared me anyway


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't watch soaps James  Besides, I'm sure he knows what a Glock is...



> Careful Mate - look what happened to Rita in Corrie Â :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The intention was not to scare you kind lady : 8) Just to share the experience, so to speak 



> Hope you're right. :-/ You scared me anyway


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You hadn't been down the canal as well had you?

You know to retrieve somehting that you didn't use to own and even if you had, it didn't work?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No Kell... didn't go to the canal to retrieve something I *used* to own. BUT, if I did, then all it would take, is to remove it from the sealed plastic bag...



> You hadn't been down the canal as well had you?
> 
> You know to retrieve somehting that you didn't use to own and even if you had, it didn't work?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Remind me not to piss you off - you know where I live... :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hope his Dad isn't a TT hating 15 stone rugby player...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As I said Lou, sealed plastic bags are very useful... :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm sorry Mark, but what you have done is completely wrong Â 

You should have patt'ed him on the head, given him a lecture on morality, and paid for him to go on one of those character building holidays that the social services run. I suppose you could have called the police - but they'd probably take three weeks to arrive, and then arrest YOU!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hopefully he didn't go crying at home and his parents come to talk to you that you abused their child. :-/

Anyway, I though you were using the screwing caps that were going all inside the alloy wheel. Did you change this?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do you think I give a fuck about what anyone else thinks about my actions?

No.

I did what I thought was right... as I always do.

I'm glad for all those cardigan wearing liberals that would have said "poor kid, he needs some help". You keep replacing your stolen items if you want and feel happy about it...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Came back from collecting my 2 daughters to find some snotty nosed little bastard removing my dust caps...
> 
> He saw me and ran... but I got the little cunt! By his fucking neck against the wall. Eyes bulging he tried to aplogise, but all I said to him in a whisper, with my nose pressed against his, was "What the fuck do you you think you were doing? If you EVER touch my car again, I will rip your fucking head off and shit down your fucking neck. DO YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND ME, YOU LITTLE TWAT"
> 
> Crying his eyes out, he said yes... and you know what? I believed him :


Absolutely brilliant. When I clicked this thread I thought it was going to be the usual story, but what you did deserves a medal.

I bet some jumped-up EU person would have a thing or two to say about it, but in all honesty it has to be more effective than the current measures.

How old was he?

Did you get your dust-caps back?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Got mine back and about 20 others :

He was about 14.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can't imagine doing the same BUT you never know it might have scared him enough to stop him doing it to another TT...

or at least another black one


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D ;D ;D Made me feel better just knowing you caught the little git.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Got mine back and about 20 others :
> 
> He was about 14.


any for sale ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Got mine back and about 20 others :
> 
> He was about 14.


Excellent Smithers... :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm defo in favour of your technique Mark.

Who knows but that shot of reality up his kyber might just make the difference and you could have saved many people from a lot worse things later in his life.

You never know, one day he might even be grateful to you.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Prepare yourself for retaliation now. Next he is bringing his buddies along to get your wheels!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

About a year and a half ago (before i had my TT) someone in my office on their way into work so a man "doing something by the side of your car"

Luckily the car was parked right next to the office and so i went and saw him on his knees sticking a biro into my tyres and trying to let the air out - i creaped up behind him and said a similar thing to what you said "What the fuck do you think you're doing?"

He was literally stunned. He didn't move a muscle, just stared at me with one of my valve caps in between his teeth.

I waited a few seconds and said "i'm still waiting for a response - what are you doing?"

He said - "you blocked my bike in" - well that's no my fault i said, you shouldn't have parked in a private parking space - i phoned the office on my mobile and another bloke and held him against the wall whilst i pondered on what to do.

There were two options i thought - give him a good pasting or get him arrested which would humiliate him even more as there was a gathering crowd now.

I did the latter and the Police came along and handcuffed and asked him what he was doing and he again gave the same answer - i told them it was a private parking space and he shouldn't have parked there. They then took me to one side and said they could arrest him for criminal damage if i wanted and he would get a caution with a couple of hours in a cell but i said it wasn't worth their time.

Just seeing how scared he was when the Police were questioning him on the street made me feel so much better than breaking some part of his body would have done and i think he won't be letting anyone's tyres down again!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Prepare yourself for retaliation now. Next he is bringing his buddies along to get your wheels! Â


I have no doubt Nutts will give them the same treatment too Â ;D.

I would have done the same technique quite frankly as to what Nutts did if I was a bloke. Â But being a female, guess I will have to beat them up with my handbag instead, pin them against a wall and draw a lipstick over their ugly faces Â Â


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

No, No, Not the LIPPY. AArrgghh 

ps Well done Nutts, the correct response to the situation.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Excellent way of teaching the brat a lesson ;D

Problem is in today's society, Nutts would be the one in the wrong :-/ and ended up spending time in the nick/court room/paying compensation to brat :-X


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Got mine back and about 20 others :
> 
> He was about 14.


Sad thing is that you could probably be charged with assault and receiving stolen property as a result of your actions. :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Sad thing is that you could probably be charged with assault and receiving stolen property as a result of your actions. Â :-/


But he wasn't!

I guess the kid was far to scared to tell his parents what crime he was commiting in the first place. So Nutts walks away happy now and the kid never walks in front of his house. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well at least he didn't [smiley=rifle.gif] the little so 'n' so!


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I know kids will nick anything these days but what use are dust caps to anyone ?

They only cost a pittance to start with.

Have to agree though NuTTs, in the same situation I would go mental.

There is no respect for other peoples property anymore.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I use the standard black caps and never had any losses. Why encourage them with shiny ones?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

But Mark, you were the one with the "sunken flush caps" weren't you ? Remember you put them on a year ago :-/ To stop this happening , my shiney TT emblazoned ones have been nicked twice , the third and last set stay in the car ...but each set has 5 so if I loose a couple more sets then I will gain a complete spare set (how mad is that, I dont understand it either ! ;D)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I did have the flush fit :-/ When it went into the bodyshop in June, they replaced them all because 1 was knackered... and they couldn't find a source for them, so they added shorter (than std) metal ones... :-/ :-/ I didn't complain because they resprayed all 4 alloys in a different shade of metallic silver/grey FOC and they had gone out of their way to find some "nice" valves...


----------

